# Is Uber a safe? cheap? reliable? fast? good service?



## Truth & Facts

There is no free lunch! Your will learn this soon or later.

*Is Uber safe?*

All drivers' applications are approved online. There is no face-to-face interview. In Uber world, *ID Theft* seems not existing.
Uber did not require nor keep driver's *fingerprint* on file.
Uber wishes everyone drive and ride. The $1 plus 20% commission might be more focused than the *public safety* or *government regulations*.

*Four Things About Uber You Wish You Never Knew* (10/21/14)





Boston Uber Driver Charged with *Sexual Assault* (02/09/15)
http://www.boston.com/news/2015/02/...ual-assault/mk9JpGjETqs5nMtqfvHDCJ/story.html

Keep your fingers crossed. (02/08/15)
http://www.businessinsider.com/how-...ers-can-also-be-a-liability-for-the-company-3

Uber will include '*panic button*' in India app. (02/08/15)
http://money.cnn.com/2015/02/08/technology/mobile/uber-india-panic-button/

Keep your pants on. The panic button will be available in Chicago in the next *several* months. (2/13/15)
http://www.chicagotribune.com/bluesky/technology/chi-uber-panic-button-chicago-20150213-story.html

*Every Uber employee is allowed unlimited access to customer data*. Uber employees use a feature called "God View" that allows tracking of all Uber customers in real time. In an interview in Germany, Travis said, "I do not know the Bible story regarding Saul turning into Paul". God View? Which God does Travis believe? (01/23/15)
http://www.wired.com/2015/01/uber-privacy-woes-cautionary-tale/

Can you believe it? Uber only has total *2,000* employees or so to serve *280* cities worldwide! (2/6/2015)
Don't expect a good service from such shorthanded workforce. According to Travis, the cost (fare) is also horribly low. Although all starting with the letter M, do you really believe *Motel 6* will offer the same quality service to you as the *Marriott* does.





23 Uber drivers charged by Ottawa bylaw officers (02/17/15)
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/ottaw...ottawa-bylaw-officers-since-october-1.2959770

Uber next luxury service: *hijacking* (02/09/15)
We need some sense of humor. Don't be so sure the car hijacking might never happen. Everything could be possible.
http://www.theverge.com/2015/2/9/8006527/onion-uber-seize-hijacking-video

*Is Uber cheap?*

It all depends. Uber did not disclose how many drivers are full time or part time. A driver is a profession which needs experiences, familiarity and skills. If you believe your life is only worth *up to* $1 million, relax and enjoy your ride.

*Is Uber reliable?*

It all depends. If a Uber car arrived at pin location, you could not find the car and get in car in 5 minutes, the driver would cancel your request and run for next riders. Nevertheless, Uber will charge you the *cancel fee*.

*Is Uber fast?*

It depends how many Uber cars there are in your neighborhood area. If you always request a Uber at last minute, you might have a chance to miss your flight, an important meeting, an interview and so on. Uber is an on-demand service, *not a guaranteed service*.

Trouble Getting An Uber Ride? Drivers Might Think You're A Jerk (2/18/15)
http://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/20...n-uber-ride-drivers-might-think-youre-a-jerk/

*Is Uber good?*

You paid for the service. Don't expect caviar in your coach class seat. If you don't *tip for the service,* be prepared to load/unload your luggage all by yourselves in raining, sunny, snowing, windy days or whatsoever. Do you really believe Motel 6 and Marriott will take care of you at the same level?!

Most Uber drivers can hardly find a job in the market. For example, old retired people, new immigrants (with green card but no social security card yet), illegal immigrants, sexual offenders or the ones with criminal records (they drive for other legitimate Uber drivers. Most pax just verified the license plate number. Will they ever check the tiny photo against the driver?), people can drive and follow a GPS but cannot speak English fluently, and people cannot be tied up in a 9-to-5 schedule (such as a two-kids mom, a housewife, etc.) In short, no one will drive Uber if they can find a job in the market. Uber knows this. Uber takes advantages on these people. You cannot find a decent job. Why Uber will give you a decent pay?

Uber is so convenient. *Whenever you turn on the app, there are 8 cars around and arrival time is only 3 or 5 minutes. *When the car arrives, if the driver will not open the door and load your luggage, you can order him leave and request another Uber with a big smiling face and a humble attitude. *The cheap fare makes everyone feel like a boss and can order the driver wait, stop, drive, all at your commands and tempos.* By taking a Uber, *you can throw weight around before your old parents or GF coming from a hundred people small town. *They will admire you and believe you are doing very successful in the big city. Thanks for Uber On.

*Quote* from http://www.australiantimes.co.uk/is...20000-new-australian-jobs-this-year-for-real/ (2/12/15)

Uber is committed to creating *20,000* new jobs in Australia in 2015. But according to Gizmodo, Uber only has *50 job vacancies* advertised across Australia at the moment. So where are the other 19,950 careers? What Uber really means to say is that they intend to have 20,000 more Australians signed up to be UberX drivers, sticking their hand up to say 'I'll take ya for a few extra bucks!'.

Now, while Uber does claim to vet drivers with background checks and vehicle safety checks, it's a bit of a stretch to say they 'employ' people - drivers are *NOT paid wages*, there are *NO benefits*, and expenses and car costs are *ALL the responsibility of the driver*. At best they are contractors or self-employed. 'How many UberX drivers actually make *$70k a year*?' None to nearly none. There are *too many drivers* on at any given time to average the amount needed to make that kind of money, especially as UberX.

Will Uber create 20,000 jobs? It depends how you define a 'job' and whether everyone who gives driving a go is actually getting enough action to make a reasonable buck. And they fail to mention how many traditional taxi industry jobs they will destroy along the way.

*Unquote*

Driving Uber cannot make a living. Why are there still so many people driving for Uber? Below are the facts Uber does not want you to know:

1 The drivers' *turn-over rate*. Many tried and quitted driving as a full-time job.
2 *Full-time and part-time driver ratio*. There are more part-time drivers (less than 34 hours per week) than the full-time drivers.
3 The number of drivers who *cannot find a job* in the market including retired old people, new immigrants, people with low skills or education, people like flexible working hours and so on.
4 All background check is approved online. Does it include a sex offender registry search? Does the background check *filter out the sexual offenders*? What if the driver's cousin or friend drive Uber instead of the approved driver?

Driving is a profession that needs *experiences*, *skills* and *familiarity* of the city. Uber is engaged in legal battles in several cities where regulators are challenging the practice of linking *nonprofessional* drivers - who are *not regulated* by government agencies - with passengers. What if there is an accident in a Uber ride? Make sure you fully understand *Uber's insurance policy* before you drive or ride with Uber. Read on http://blog.uber.com/ridesharinginsurance


----------



## Truth & Facts

Uber's own interest is much higher than *government regulations*, *public safety*, *rider's interests* and *driver's interests*.

Uber is great *until you get into a car wreck or accident*. Good luck to you all.


----------



## Simon




----------



## Courageous

b o r i n g


----------



## gregthedriver

Uber is a scam utilizing drivers like cotton pickers at 3 bucks an he. Anybody who continues to drive is more desperate than a 40yr old virgin


----------



## Truth & Facts

@Simon Pointless?! Either you are blind or without brain. lol.....


----------



## Truth & Facts

Is Uber safe? Read on http://www.businessinsider.com/how-...ers-can-also-be-a-liability-for-the-company-3
Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## Uber Researcher

Is Uber paying all tickets, or just some?


----------



## Truth & Facts

Uber Researcher said:


> Is Uber paying all tickets, or just some?


Speeding tickets? lol..... Uber will not pay it.
Check your toll invoice against Uber reimbursement. Uber even does short pay your toll reimbursement.


----------



## Truth & Facts

Uber will include '*panic button*' in India app. lol.....
http://money.cnn.com/2015/02/08/technology/mobile/uber-india-panic-button/


----------



## Truth & Facts

Four Things About Uber You Wish You Never Knew


----------



## Oh My

No, I'm not playing "Find The Bimbo" whether it's error on riders part or Ubers. Ubers navigation sent me down a "street" to pick up a rider. That "street" is the service entrance to a cemetary and if the gate is open it leads to an alley over to an actual street into the neighborhood. Well yesterday the cemetary was closed and the gate was locked. See, I could have figured this shit out on how to get to the rider but time is $$$ and I'm wasting time. Furthermore, i'm just not in the mood. Cancel, accept new ride request within 60 seconds.....

So, no. It's not reliable.


----------



## Oh My

Truth & Facts said:


> Speeding tickets? lol..... Uber will not pay it.
> Check your toll invoice against Uber reimbursement. Uber even does short pay your toll reimbursement.


What about illegal U-turns? When accepting a ride request at least 75% of them start with that voice NAV device spewing "Make a U-turn and proceed to........". I swear if I heard that one more time last night, I was throwing that thing out the window. The voice/speaker will not mute on my device anymore.


----------



## Truth & Facts

Uber will not pay your illegal U-turn.

However, Uber will pay the big U-turn shown on the map. lol.....


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Truth & Facts said:


> Four Things About Uber You Wish You Never Knew


This video is so over the top. I hate uber as much as the next guy, but this is fear-based marketing done so horribly cheesy that it's laughable.

Quoting tweets is not credible. And even if the other things are, that discounts everything else. Don't show me tweets, show me police reports. Interview actual victims. Who the **** would be kidnapped and then tweet about it without filing a police report?


----------



## Oh My

Truth & Facts said:


> Uber will not pay your illegal U-turn.
> 
> However, Uber will pay the big U-turn shown on the map. lol.....
> View attachment 4794


LOL.

But to be fair, that route map is the result of Ashleigh lifting her head from sexting and Snapchatting and insisting you're "going the wrong way!"


----------



## Chicago-uber

And what's up with uber nav trying to send me down alleys to pick up pax.


----------



## Oh My

Chicago-uber said:


> And what's up with uber nav trying to send me down alleys to pick up pax.


Don't ya F'n love that? If you notice the alleys are always labeled as "Court Place". But anyway, let Chan the Uber techy get ambushed in an alley over in Humboldt Park.


----------



## Truth & Facts

Chicago-uber said:


> And what's up with uber nav trying to send me down alleys to pick up pax.


You are not alone. Uber nav also brings me to the back alley instead of the front door. Or, arrive in the middle of the street while the house is inside the street wall. Uber is good in deceiving than its technologies. lol.....


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Uber Researcher said:


> Is Uber paying all tickets, or just some?


Shouldn't we be asking you that? Do some research and get back to us.


----------



## Oh My

Truth & Facts said:


> You are not alone. Uber nav also brings me to the back alley instead of the front door. Or, arrive in the middle of the street while the house is inside the street wall. Uber is good in deceiving than its technologies. lol.....


It can't find the Trump Tower. I'm serious. It assumes you're underground.


----------



## Truth & Facts

@Actionjax Don't you see this thread? Speak for Uber and lie it is a safe, cheap, reliable, fast and good service.
My best wishes for you or your dear ones never get involved in a Uber car wreck or accident. Peace to you.


----------



## Truth & Facts

Courageous said:


> b o r i n g


@Courageous It's boring for a brainless head.


----------



## Truth & Facts

JaxBeachDriver said:


> This video is so over the top. I hate uber as much as the next guy, but this is fear-based marketing done so horribly cheesy that it's laughable.
> 
> Quoting tweets is not credible. And even if the other things are, that discounts everything else. Don't show me tweets, show me police reports. Interview actual victims. Who the **** would be kidnapped and then tweet about it without filing a police report?


Did you read these?

Keep your fingers crossed.
http://www.businessinsider.com/how-...ers-can-also-be-a-liability-for-the-company-3

Uber will include '*panic button*' in India app.
http://money.cnn.com/2015/02/08/technology/mobile/uber-india-panic-button/

Are you on Uber's payroll? I hope not.


----------



## Actionjax

Truth & Facts said:


> @Actionjax Don't you see this thread? Speak for Uber and lie it is a safe, cheap, reliable, fast and good service.
> My best wishes for you or your dear ones never get involved in a Uber car wreck or accident. Peace to you.


I was told it's mean to make fun of the ******ed. So I decided to stop.


----------



## Truth & Facts

Actionjax said:


> I was told it's mean to mean to make fun of the ******ed. So I decided to stop.


You need either go take pills or sharpen your skills in writing.


----------



## Actionjax

Truth & Facts said:


> You need either go take pills or sharpen your skills in writing.


You see you have upgraded your skills already...good boy. Now if we can teach you something other than barking we would all be better off.


----------



## Truth & Facts

Uber next luxury service: *hijacking*
http://www.theverge.com/2015/2/9/8006527/onion-uber-seize-hijacking-video


----------



## Truth & Facts

Boston Uber Driver Charged with *Sexual Assault*
http://www.boston.com/news/2015/02/...ual-assault/mk9JpGjETqs5nMtqfvHDCJ/story.html


----------



## Oh My

Truth & Facts said:


> Boston Uber Driver Charged with *Sexual Assault*
> http://www.boston.com/news/2015/02/...ual-assault/mk9JpGjETqs5nMtqfvHDCJ/story.html


I'm not the "blame the victim" type but these similar stories in Chicago are obviously BS. Even a gay rider agreed with me about the gay guy supposedly "sexually assaulted" here that it was an "exchange" gone awry. See other thread. Younger females that think everybody wants to get wit them because their daddy told them they were bootyfull I won't even converse with other than verifying their name, destination and saying "thanks" when dropping them off (assuming they weren't a pain in the ass entitled cheapskate). And don't get me started on their "dragon breath" while dropping them off at da club. If guys in this country are that desperate, maybe they should consider another guy. Seriously.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Truth & Facts said:


> Uber next luxury service: *hijacking*
> http://www.theverge.com/2015/2/9/8006527/onion-uber-seize-hijacking-video


Lmfao! This is a story about a video from The Onion. Are you familiar with The Onion? Maybe read the articles before you share them.

This is what I'm talking about. There have been some terrible things that have occurred to Uber drivers, passengers and others as a result of uber. But when you post shit that's not credible, everything good or solid in your message goes right out the window.


----------



## Truth & Facts

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Lmfao! This is a story about a video from The Onion. Are you familiar with The Onion? Maybe read the articles before you share them.
> 
> This is what I'm talking about. There have been some terrible things that have occurred to Uber drivers, passengers and others as a result of uber. But when you post shit that's not credible, everything good or solid in your message goes right out the window.


You need some sense of humor. Also, don't be so sure the car hijacking will never happen. If you are a humble person, you will agree that everything is possible.


----------



## Actionjax

Truth & Facts said:


> You need some sense of humor. Also, don't be so sure the car hijacking will never happen. If you are a humble person, you will agree that everything is possible.


I believe one day you will actually speak more than just BS around here. But like you said everything is possible.


----------



## Truth & Facts

At the low rate of $0.90/mile, the lowest standard riders can expect is only a "safe ride" but nothing more.
Even all starting with a letter M, do you really believe Motel 6 will treat you the same quality as Marriott does?
@Actionjax Liars and a deceiving company are the perfect match. Make sure your rubbish is as good as Uber's deceiving such as lower rate will result a higher income to driver. lol.....


----------



## Dontpickupdrunks

Uhh you won't get good service with uber that's for sure, likely deal with ratchets who are miserable, broke , angry at the world type of folks atleast where I'm at.


----------



## Truth & Facts

A 38-year old dude is dating with a 25-year old *'B****'* called by TJ Miller . What a *low class* and crazy world!
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...st-remark-host-tech-industry-awards-show.html


----------



## Truth & Facts

How a violinist went from *busker* to billionaire
http://slippedisc.com/2014/05/silicon-valleys-1-violinist-went-from-busker-to-billionaire/


----------



## Truth & Facts

How many Uber employees are there spreading over 200+ cities worldwide? 
Uber only has approximate 2,000 employees. lol.....


----------



## Truth & Facts

Fellow drivers, if you want to believe the scumbag @Actionjax and the deceiving company U***, I cannot stop you.
Below is the proof for the scumbag's credibility. If you believe his bluffing and bragging, I feel sorry for you.
This is the scumbag's reply to a thread titled "Return property no tip"

A luck will not knock your door twice. You can count how many lucks this scumbag @Actionjax received *three times in a row*. Only liars will believe that. lol.....


----------



## Truth & Facts

A *rider's low rating* can make it harder for you to find a driver willing to pick you up. If you want to get a good rating, make sure you actually are where your pin is on the map, don't try to squeeze in extra riders, be ready when they arrive, and avoid eating, drinking, or smoking in their vehicles.


----------



## Truth & Facts

Uber is committed to creating 20,000 new jobs in Australia in 2015. But according to Gizmodo, Uber only has 50 job vacancies advertised across Australia at the moment. So where are the other 19,950 careers? What Uber really means to say is that they intend to have 20,000 more Australians signed up to be UberX drivers, sticking their hand up to say 'I'll take ya for a few extra bucks!'.

Now, while Uber does claim to vet drivers with background checks and vehicle safety checks, it's a bit of a stretch to say they 'employ' people - drivers are NOT paid wages, there are NO benefits, and expenses and car costs are ALL the responsibility of the driver. At best they are contractors or self-employed. 'How many UberX drivers actually make $70k a year?' None to nearly none. There are too many drivers on at any given time to average the amount needed to make that kind of money, especially as UberX.

Will Uber create 20,000 jobs? It depends how you define a 'job' and whether everyone who gives driving a go is actually getting enough action to make a reasonable buck. And they fail to mention how many traditional taxi industry jobs they will destroy along the way.

Driving Uber cannot make a living. Why are there still so many people driving for Uber? Below are the facts Uber does not want you to know:

1 The drivers' turn-over rate. Many tried and quitted driving as a full-time job.
2 Full-time and part-time driver ratio. There are more part-time drivers (less than 34 hours per week) than the full-time drivers.
3 The number of drivers who cannot find a job in the market including retired old people, new immigrants, people with low skills or education, people like flexible working hours and so on.
4 All background check is approved online. Does it include a sex offender registry search? Does the background check filter out the sexual offenders? What if the driver's cousin or friend drive Uber instead of the approved driver?

Driving is a profession that needs experiences, skills and familiarity of the city. What if there is an accident in a Uber ride? Make sure you fully understand Uber's insurance policy before you drive or ride with Uber. Read on http://blog.uber.com/ridesharinginsurance

Partially quoted from http://www.australiantimes.co.uk/is...20000-new-australian-jobs-this-year-for-real/


----------



## Actionjax

Truth & Facts said:


> Uber is committed to creating 20,000 new jobs in Australia in 2015. But according to Gizmodo, Uber only has 50 job vacancies advertised across Australia at the moment. So where are the other 19,950 careers? What Uber really means to say is that they intend to have 20,000 more Australians signed up to be UberX drivers, sticking their hand up to say 'I'll take ya for a few extra bucks!'.
> 
> Now, while Uber does claim to vet drivers with background checks and vehicle safety checks, it's a bit of a stretch to say they 'employ' people - drivers are NOT paid wages, there are NO benefits, and expenses and car costs are ALL the responsibility of the driver. At best they are contractors or self-employed. 'How many UberX drivers actually make $70k a year?' None to nearly none. There are too many drivers on at any given time to average the amount needed to make that kind of money, especially as UberX.
> 
> Will Uber create 20,000 jobs? It depends how you define a 'job' and whether everyone who gives driving a go is actually getting enough action to make a reasonable buck. And they fail to mention how many traditional taxi industry jobs they will destroy along the way.
> 
> Driving Uber cannot make a living. Why are there still so many people driving for Uber? Below are the facts Uber does not want you to know:
> 
> 1 The drivers' turn-over rate. Many tried and quitted driving as a full-time job.
> 2 Full-time and part-time driver ratio. There are more part-time drivers (less than 34 hours per week) than the full-time drivers.
> 3 The number of drivers who cannot find a job in the market including retired old people, new immigrants, people with low skills or education, people like flexible working hours and so on.
> 4 All background check is approved online. Does it include a sex offender registry search? Does the background check filter out the sexual offenders? What if the driver's cousin or friend drive Uber instead of the approved driver?
> 
> Driving is a profession that needs experiences, skills and familiarity of the city. What if there is an accident in a Uber ride? Make sure you fully understand Uber's insurance policy before you drive or ride with Uber. Read on http://blog.uber.com/ridesharinginsurance
> View attachment 4896


Finally....a good well written post. That is true to your name on here. Real facts.

But lets be serious....you didn't write it and you didn't include the author who did write the article. So how about giving the credit to the person who did or provide the link.

You didn't think you were getting off that easy did you?


----------



## Truth & Facts

Actionjax said:


> Finally....a good well written post. That is true to your name on here. Real facts.
> 
> But lets be serious....you didn't write it and you didn't include the author who did write the article. So how about giving the credit to the person who did or provide the link.
> 
> You didn't think you were getting off that easy did you?


Partially quoted from http://www.australiantimes.co.uk/is...20000-new-australian-jobs-this-year-for-real/


----------



## Actionjax

Awesome....well done sir.


----------



## Truth & Facts

Driving is a profession that needs *experiences*, *skills* and *familiarity* of the city. Uber is engaged in legal battles in several cities where regulators are challenging the practice of linking *nonprofessional* drivers - who are *not regulated *by government agencies - with passengers.


----------



## Truth & Facts

It was revealed last year that Uber was considering offering its customers in France a ride with a "hot chick", provided by an escort agency, as part of a promotion.

Mr Plouffe described the plan as an "unintended mistake" but says it never went ahead.

"In that case, the promotion didn't run and the leadership of the company did the right thing and stopped it in its tracks," he said.
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-02-...ravel-data-in-exchange-for-regulation/6091730


----------



## Truth & Facts

Keep your pants on. The panic button will be available in Chicago in the next *several* months. (2/13/15)
http://www.chicagotribune.com/bluesky/technology/chi-uber-panic-button-chicago-20150213-story.html


----------



## Truth & Facts

China's biggest taxi-hailing services join forces against Uber

Uber is going to have an even tougher time making it big in China now that the country's two largest taxi-hailing services, Kuaidi Dache and Didi Dache, are joining forces. According to state-run publication Xinhua, the two companies have marged into a single powerful entity that's worth around $6 billion, though they will continue operating as separate brands. Combined, the two apps are used by 95 percent of all taxi-hailing customers China, or around 150 million people in all. While it's true that Uber recently got a $600 million investment from Chinese search engine Baidu, Kuaidi Dache and Didi Dache are backed by Alibaba and Tencent, which are both powerful companies in the region, as well.

http://engt.co/1A5XcD5


----------



## Truth & Facts

http://observer.com/2015/02/this-uber-driver-wants-you-to-know-that-he-has-a-gun/


----------



## Truth & Facts

Uber is so convenient. Whenever you turn on the app, there are 8 cars around and arrival time is only 3 or 5 minutes. When the car arrives, if the driver will not open the door and load your luggage, you can order him leave and request another Uber with a big smiling face and a servant attitude. The cheap fare makes everyone feel like a boss and can order the driver wait, stop, drive, all at your commands and tempos. By taking a Uber, you can throw weight around before your old parents or GF coming from a hundred people small town. They will admire you and believe you are doing very successful in the big city. Thanks for Uber On.


----------



## Truth & Facts

Calif. court rulings ominous for Uber, Lyft
http://www.abqjournal.com/542014/biz/calif-court-rulings-ominous-for-uber-lyft.html


----------



## gregthedriver

Uber getting exposed makes me happy.


----------



## Truth & Facts

Last week, I earned total $12 cancellation fee from the same idiot pax. Here is how?

As always, arrived, waited 5+ minutes, cancelled request for "rider no show" to get the $6.

Then, the same pax pinned me again. As always, I accepted all requests first. Then, I made my car invisible and declined the subsequent calls and texts such as "where r u?" "I need a ride", "Call me!" and so on. After 5 minutes, the pax cancelled the request and Uber charged the pax $6 accordingly. lol.....

Driving Uber is full of fun. It is much cheaper than taking Vitamin D pills. lol.....


----------



## Truth & Facts

Another Uber way! Get the Uber news on the front page without giving away too many goodies.
http://abcnews.go.com/Politics/presidents-day-uber-riders-dc-cruise-obama-today/story?id=29005541

Read the f**king news..... "off the charts"?! How many of you took a Ubercade in D.C. yesterday? 

Demand was "off the charts" for the limited-time service, which was priced like Uber's most discounted ride and ended at 3 p.m., according to Uber. But the lucky Beltway customers who snagged an Ubercade naturally took to social media to show it off.


----------



## Rich Brunelle

Face it folks, properly run Uber is a great gig and a valuable service to the community. That is why most of us wanted to work with Uber, isn't it. Well it still can be. It still might be. But, you have to want it to be and do something about it. We are doing very little as individuals. We need to unify. Failure to unify will result in nothing but failure.


----------



## Truth & Facts

Rich Brunelle said:


> Face it folks, properly run Uber is a great gig and a valuable service to the community. That is why most of us wanted to work with Uber, isn't it. Well it still can be. It still might be. But, you have to want it to be and do something about it. We are doing very little as individuals. We need to unify. Failure to unify will result in nothing but failure.


Honestly, I have tried and gave up. Not all drivers are like us. Unfortunately, most Uber drivers can hardly find a job in the market. For example, old retired people, new immigrants (with green card but no social security card yet), illegal immigrants, sexual offenders or the ones with criminal records (they drive for other legitimate Uber drivers. Most pax just verified the license plate number. Will they check the tiny photo against the driver? I doubt it.), people can drive and follow a GPS but cannot speak fluent Englihs, and people cannot be tied up in a 9-to-5 schedule (such as a two-kids mom, a housewife, etc.) In short, no one will drive Uber if they can find a job in the market. Uber knows this. Uber takes advantages on these people. You cannot find a decent job. Why Uber will give you a decent pay?

For me, I am an independent contractor. I drive Uber for fun. I **** Uber and humiliate arrogant pax all the time.


----------



## Actionjax

Truth & Facts said:


> Honestly, I have tried and gave up. Not all drivers are like us. Unfortunately, most Uber drivers can hardly find a job in the market. For example, old retired people, new immigrants (with green card but no social security card yet), illegal immigrants, sexual offenders or the ones with criminal records (they drive for other legitimate Uber drivers. Most pax just verified the license plate number. Will they check the tiny photo against the driver? I doubt it.), people can drive and follow a GPS but cannot speak fluent Englihs, and people cannot be tied up in a 9-to-5 schedule (such as a two-kids mom, a housewife, etc.) In short, no one will drive Uber if they can find a job in the market. Uber knows this. Uber takes advantages on these people. You cannot find a decent job. Why Uber will give you a decent pay?
> 
> For me, I am an independent contractor. I drive Uber for fun. I **** Uber and humiliate arrogant pax all the time.


I see why you can't find a decent job for decent pay. Makes perfect sense to me. Don't worry...Uber will wise up to you soon enough....then you will be here crying about deactivation. Then you will have no job and no pay. (I'm putting my bets on 60 days or less).


----------



## Truth & Facts

Actionjax said:


> I see why you can't find a decent job for decent pay. Makes perfect sense to me. Don't worry...Uber will wise up to you soon enough....then you will be here crying about deactivation. Then you will have no job and no pay. (I'm putting my bets on 60 days or less).


 Come on, get me and ban me. lol.....you fool, incompetent and idiot (take your prick "oh, a typo, I meant pick, lol..." as to which or all categories you fall into ).


----------



## Truth & Facts

@Actionjax , quote another statement from you that sounds very familiar like a Uber CSR. lol.....


----------



## Actionjax

Truth & Facts said:


> @Actionjax , quote another statement from you that sounds very familiar like a Uber CSR. lol.....
> View attachment 5094


I did see your dig at me...but again if you are not providing anything helpful to anyone you are just a troll. I'm done with Sparing with you. Mod's have warned us both. How about we burry this bickering as it does not help anyone.

I won't respond to you and you don't respond to me. Lets keep it constructive and let others make their own decision.


----------



## Truth & Facts

Actionjax said:


> I did see your dig at me...but again if you are not providing anything helpful to anyone you are just a troll. I'm done with Sparing with you. Mod's have warned us both. How about we burry this bickering as it does not help anyone.
> 
> I won't respond to you and you don't respond to me. Lets keep it constructive and let others make their own decision.


Don't mess with Texas and don't piss me off unless you will follow the deceiving company Uber and its spoiled arrogant pax. lol.....


----------



## Truth & Facts

23 Uber drivers charged by Ottawa bylaw officers (02/17/15)
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/ottaw...ottawa-bylaw-officers-since-october-1.2959770


----------



## Truth & Facts

Uber brought in $1.2 billion from investors in December, $1.6 billion in convertible debt from Goldman Sachs in January, and as of today $1 billion from expanding its Series E funding round. Uber is simultaneously mired in regulatory battles, leading a global campaign for ride-hailing, expanding into the delivery business, fighting taxi incumbents, and fending off other on-demand ride startups. It sounds exhausting. More importantly, it sounds expensive.
http://www.slate.com/blogs/moneybox...toe_three_billion_dollar_months_in_a_row.html


----------



## Truth & Facts

Trouble Getting An Uber Ride? Drivers Might Think You're A Jerk
http://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/20...n-uber-ride-drivers-might-think-youre-a-jerk/


----------



## Rich Brunelle

Truth & Facts said:


> Trouble Getting An Uber Ride? Drivers Might Think You're A Jerk
> http://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/2015/02/18/trouble-getting-an-uber-ride-drivers-might-think-youre-a-jerk/


saw that, good article


----------



## Truth & Facts

Uber needs driver more than drivers need Uber.

At Valentine's weekend, Uber guarantees $30/hour for evening prime hours.
This weekend, Uber guarantees $45/hour. lol..... I will not drive. But, I will play some tricks (cannot disclose details here, sorry.)


----------



## Truth & Facts

Yesterday, I received total $48 tips from 3 pax.

The first pax is from Sacramento, CA. He is so generously to tip me $40 for a $20 ride. This is the largest tip I ever received from driving Uber.
The second pax tip me $5 for a $20 ride. She is a single mom.
The third is a musical therapist to help children fighting with cancers. For a $4 ride, she tips me $3.

By driving Uber, I have seen the fallen humanity enough. The above three pax are the light in the dark. God knows our story and history. He surely knows what we are doing.

Uber propagates "Everyone's Private Driver". Some riders even use Uber driver as their personal slave because they feel this is a no-skill job and can be replaced by a trained monkey. lol....

This country just becomes poor and poor. 43% population do not pay income tax. http://www.businessinsider.com/43-of-americans-dont-pay-federal-income-tax-2013-9

Pax can pay marijuana, beer or alcohol but they don't tip. If 43% don't pay tax, how could you expect their tips especially Uber told them don't tip? This made pax feel self-righteous and a decent man even without tipping. UberX is already 50% cheaper than taxi, pax don't feel any guilty without tipping. Poor Americans are willing to give away their dignity for things free or cheap.

I sympathize the pax who do not know how fallen and indignity they are in this dark age. Without tipping Uber drivers, they still feel conscious clean and legitimate correct. May God lighten them and lead them seeing their improper doings, only knowing demanding but not giving back to society.


----------



## Truth & Facts

It's sleeting outside. Uber is so generous to offer a guarantee of $20/hour and remind us drive safe. 
Drivers, Uber ON, accept all requests, don't move, wait for pax cancel request by themselves.
Don't risk your life driving on the icy roads. Uber ON, Stay Home, Keep Warm, let Uber and pax learnt how deeply they depend on our services.


----------



## Truth & Facts

ShortBusDriver said:


> All hat, no cattle.


@ShortBusDriver I give you an example for "all hat, no cattle".

Received a desperate text message from Uber:

Every car on the road is utilized causing surge fares all over DFW. Log on and make higher earnings!

I Uber ON. Within 10 minutes, I received a request that is 26 minutes away. This easily proves Uber is a big liar, all hat, no cattle.


----------



## Berliner

Welcome to the Club, SA.

Fukuoka, Japan ist the next white point on their map:

http://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/20...e-sharing-government-calls-halt/#.VPsKiOHw_LV

The list becomes longer and longer....


----------



## Truth & Facts

Berliner said:


> The list becomes longer and longer....


Uber is out in San Antonio, Texas.
http://www.sacurrent.com/Blogs/arch...leave-san-antonio-despite-revised-regulations


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Truth & Facts said:


> Uber is out in San Antonio, Texas.
> http://www.sacurrent.com/Blogs/arch...leave-san-antonio-despite-revised-regulations


I love all the comments about how great uber is. But they don't seem to realise that uber is nothing without the drivers.


----------



## Truth & Facts

Shocking moment Uber driver throws a man to the ground 'in self-defence' in brawl on the streets of central London 
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...elf-defence-brawl-streets-central-London.html


----------

